# Today is the big day for Bigbellyssbbw and Mike



## GPL (Feb 12, 2007)

They are gonna marry today!!!
I think they are the cutest couple. Hope they have a most wonderful life together in the future.
Donni and Mike, I wanna wish you much luck and of course my congrats on the wedding! Have a wonderful party and show us some pics ... lol

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to wish the happy couple a long and happy life together!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats to you both! I wish you the best!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 12, 2007)

Congradulations!


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray! Congrats!!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 12, 2007)

Im in on this one to! I think you guys are adorable together and I wish the best for you both!!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2007)

Wooo hooo!! Wishing you many happy, loving years together.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.
Just all around feelings of happiness and best luck..

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## abluesman (Feb 12, 2007)

Wishing you many years of happiness together.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo-hoo! What a hot union that'll be! Congrats!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Carrie (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't realize it was today! I hope they're having/had a wonderful day! :wubu:


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 12, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I didn't realize it was today! I hope they're having/had a wonderful day! :wubu:



OMG..I didn't know so many people knew! We just want to say thanks for all the kind messages.  They made an already special day that little bit more special!

We're back at ours now, legally husband and wife! My parents put on a great reception for us with lots of food and cake LOL.

We will post pics once they are developed and scanned. Yes, I did say developed! My sister and her bf are old-school photography fans..35mm SLR cameras all round!

Once again, thanks to everyone!!

Mike and Donni :smitten:


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and GPL..thanks!! We're blown away that someone actually started a thread about us!!

Mike and Donni


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 12, 2007)

It's amazing how peaceful a formality can be. 

Today was the happiest day of my entire life. And not giddy happy, just peaceful, everything is right with the world happy. 

I love Mike with all of my heart and then some. We have been through so much together as a couple and all of that has made our bond even stronger. I used to think marriage was just a piece of paper...but it is more than that...it is a public declaration of our love and committment. 

I am the happiest woman alive right now. I love you mike and I always will.

Happy Wedding Day to US!!!


Love,
Donni

And thank you GPL from both of us for remembering  And I agree we make a damn cute couple!!!!!


----------



## runningman (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations!! 

Look forward to seeing you out soon as a married couple. As long as you're not staring into each other's eyes in a trance............  

Well done. And best wishes for a long and happy future together.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 12, 2007)

Aw, you both sound so happy. 

But, isn't it time you two lovebirds get off the computer and get down to some...stuff?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 12, 2007)

I want to see pics kiddos!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats You Two!


----------



## UberAris (Feb 12, 2007)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge congratulations


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoddessPatty (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww this is wonderful news.
Congratulations to the both of you and may you both have a lifetime of love and happiness!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats guys. I wish you lots of luck. Enjoy


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cozworth806 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can only imagine what my wife would say if I had posted online on our wedding day :doh: 

and you both have!!! Big congratulations to you both... may you be very happy together... brings tears to my eyes :blush:


----------



## Risible (Feb 12, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!​

Here's to a lifetime of happiness together!


----------



## GPL (Feb 12, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Oh, and GPL..thanks!! We're blown away that someone actually started a thread about us!!
> 
> Mike and Donni



No thanks:bow: !!
I thought you two deserved a nice thread, since you are two very nice people and I followed Donni on the net for years, lol, I'm so happy for her, I don't know why, but I always liked her, lol:blush: 
I only wonder why you two visited Dimensions today and didnt party at that time,  lol! Go on!! Go partying or do some thing every fresh couple does 
Oh, and one question... Did you carry Donni over the threshold?? 

Hugs to both of you,
GPL.


----------



## Krissy12 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats! It's so very special that you two found each other and made it happen, you're living my dream! 

Here's to many, many more years of love and happiness, cheers!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!!
Lang mey yer lum reek!


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so happy for you guys. From the pictures I've seen, you look fantastic together.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 12, 2007)

Cozworth806 said:


> I can only imagine what my wife would say if I had posted online on our wedding day :doh:
> 
> and you both have!!! Big congratulations to you both... may you be very happy together... brings tears to my eyes :blush:



LOL, the funny thing is, first thing we both did on getting home was check the interweb for emails etc!

Mike


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 12, 2007)

GPL said:


> I only wonder why you two visited Dimensions today and didnt party at that time,  lol! Go on!! Go partying or do some thing every fresh couple does
> Oh, and one question... Did you carry Donni over the threshold??
> 
> Hugs to both of you,
> GPL.


Well, we are saving the major wedding stuff for when we can afford it, and we might do California later in the year as a honeymoon!

And no, I didn't carry her over the threshold LOL!!


----------



## BBWModel (Feb 12, 2007)

It is wonderful that you shared your special day with all of us here!! Thank you soooo much and many happy years of marriage!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## -X- (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 12, 2007)

Good news indeed!

All my best to you both!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Emma (Feb 12, 2007)

I was coming on to post this thread after my night out but it looks like that has already been covered 

Congrats you guys! Hope you two live a long and happy life together!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations! All my best from Over Here.  And just think--now it's been one whole day! (in UK time) Happy 1-day anniversary!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Weeeeee!!!! Congrats, what a wonderful occasion. 

Ditto to everyone else... pics, pics, pics!!


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats Mike and Donni! You two are adorable... and it's always nice to hear two people say that they had the most wonderful day of their lives. So cute!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats to both of you!  

Wishing you a lifetime of happiness!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope things go well for the both of you and that life brings you many good things!

Stan


----------



## supersoup (Feb 12, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats kids!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations and best wishes for a long, happy life together!!


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your marriage. *throws rice*


----------



## Friday (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations and wishes for a long and happy union.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations, Mike and Donni!


----------



## James (Feb 14, 2007)

congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## lemmink (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, it's been two days, and we haven't killed each other yet LOL! This could be a good sign!

Happy Valentine's Everyone! 

Mike


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 15, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Today was the happiest day of my entire life. And not giddy happy, just peaceful, everything is right with the world happy.


Exactly how I felt. Our wedding wasn't a "skyrockets in flight" affair, but it felt just so perfectly right to marry my best friend. Nearly a quarter-century later (good gravy, our silver anniversary is this year!) it's still the best thing Art & I ever did. Our love is a warm, glowing ember, which is best tended by Art giving me frequent full-body massages. :smitten:



fatchicksrockuk said:


> Well, we are saving the major wedding stuff for when we can afford it, and we might do California later in the year as a honeymoon!


Take your time. No need to rush. After our wedding, we spent the weekend across the border in exciting Stratford, Ontario. That's not exactly the honeymoon capital of the world, but it was a nice town and just right for our budget at the time. Since then, we've more than made up for that modest honeymoon: Hawaii, Barbados, Cancún, Montréal, London, Paris, Berlin, Sydney, Melbourne, Buenos Aires, Santiago etc. etc. etc. We like to think we've been on 40 or 50 honeymoons.


----------



## jamie (Feb 15, 2007)

Congratulations and lots of happy years together!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh Gawd, how did I manage to miss this thread? :doh: :blush: 

Ok, time to pull out the special wedding fairies 




















Please accept my gift of a fairy wedding cake topper





I wish you both a lifetime of happiness together - Congratulations


----------



## SummerG (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATS YOU GUYS! i'm with everyone else... bring on the pics!!!  

xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## crazygrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Congrats!! Cheers!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2007)

So beautiful! I always think that SSBBW brides are the most beautiful. Perhaps that's because I hope to be one some day.  Gorgeous, wonderful photos you two!


----------

